# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  help with retaining wall issues

## ernie9

Hi All, 
long time luker here  :Smilie: ...now i am in need of some advice 
we built our home about 18 months ago and at the time of getting our fences done. we needed to get a retaining wall on both sides of the house. 
On the right hand side of the house we paid for the wall as it affected us, but on the left hand side our neighbour didnt want to pay for the wall and we just couldnt afford it at the time. So heres where my problems comes in. 
We are having to dig out the dirt to level out the yar and this is causing us to have a gapping hole under our fence. Can anyone suggect the best way to fill the gap. 
I also have the problem that i will need to build up some dirst on one side of the yar..but this will mean the dirt will be resting up against the fence. Any ideas on how to solve this? 
Thanks heaps and look forward to your words of wisdom  :Smilie:  
Kyle

----------


## Ken-67

Can you make a narrow raised garden bed to the height of the bottom of the fence? If you can, that would also give you somewhere to dump some of the spare dirt. Where the dirt actually build up against the fence, get some strips of fibre cement to separate it.

----------

